# Best time of year to bike Alpe d'Huez, Galibier, etc?



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm planning a trip for France next year which involves a little cycle touring. In particular, I want to hit Alpe d'Huez and a few of the other epic climbs in the area (Galibier, Telegraphe, etc). 

I really do want to avoid the high tourist season and the Tour (believe it or not), but I don't want to hit it when it's sweltering hot or freezing/rainy. When's the best time of year? Looking at seasonal averages, May seems reasonably good, with temps generally approaching the upper 60's. April seems awfully rainy. 

Any advice?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

txzen said:


> I'm planning a trip for France next year which involves a little cycle touring. In particular, I want to hit Alpe d'Huez and a few of the other epic climbs in the area (Galibier, Telegraphe, etc).
> 
> I really do want to avoid the high tourist season and the Tour (believe it or not), but I don't want to hit it when it's sweltering hot or freezing/rainy. When's the best time of year? Looking at seasonal averages, May seems reasonably good, with temps generally approaching the upper 60's. April seems awfully rainy.
> 
> Any advice?


For the bigger passes I'd tend to say early June would be optimal, as many wouldn't be open in April and probably not May. Upper 60's at the bottom is gonna be cold up top. Some links below will help. Because snowfall and temps vary by year I'd suggest emailing the gentelman that runs the grenoble free cycling pages. He's British so if you don't Parlez Francais, no problem. He is very friendly and his site is just about the best resource for info on the big climbs of the Alps. Also, the third link is for a book that will give some suggested routes in the Alps, in particular starting around the base of Alpe d' Huez (Bourg d' Oisans). They do ship to the States, a friend went for his first trip and said the book was a god send. I have a copy and they do have some high quality rides. The fourth link is a free PDF put out for cycling in the northen Alps/Savoie but does include some info on Galibier. The fifth and final link is from Steven Hill, RBR member and world traveler with bike. In particular he has some info from the past summer on cycling the lesser known, but very stunning climbs near Bourg d' Oisans. These roads are the real gems. Trust me, you need to do Alpe d' Huez, but you'll come back raving about the beauty of the lesser known areas. So many great roads, so little time.... 

http://www.grenoblecycling.com/

http://www.altigraph.fr/

http://www.bike-oisans.com/cyclotourisme-oisans-87.html

http://www.tourism.savoiehautesavoie.com/images/upload/portfolio_img/brochure_velo.pdf

http://www.steephill.tv/2006/col-de-sarenne/

http://www.steephill.tv/2006/villard-notre-dame/


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow - your response absolutely exceeded my expectations! Thanks so much for the links and information!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

txzen said:


> Wow - your response absolutely exceeded my expectations! Thanks so much for the links and information!



No worries, glad to help. I've been lucky enough to make to France for the last several summers and always like to help people with questions. In the past I self-published a book for people planning their own TdF Trip. This year interest is way way off..no real surprise there I guess. In the end I decided that I won't put the book out, but instead I posted a lot of the valuble trip planning content from the book to a blog/website. Though you don't have the TdF in mind it is still relevant for what you're doing. It is still very much a work in progress so it's not quite perfect yet. The key aspects to planning are split into different posts/articles and are listed in the blog archive. 


http://www.letourtravel.blogspot.com/


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> http://www.letourtravel.blogspot.com/


Teo is the man when it comes to travelling w/ a bike in France!

Great work on the Blog. 

What up Teo? Drop me an e-m re. US plans and re. summer plans. Ian is getting a compact crank for this summer-- what is next, a man-purse? 

Best,

Philippe


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Philipe - I've enjoyed many of your ride reports and pictures in the past. 

It's true that I actually do want to avoid the crowds of the TdF. I was hoping to go with a few friends, pick a city as a home base, rent a farm house or apartment, and do a few rides. You've given me more than enough to start the planning. Thanks again!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

philippec said:


> Teo is the man when it comes to travelling w/ a bike in France!
> 
> Great work on the Blog.
> 
> ...



Compact crank...he's clearly on the ropes. I hit your work inbox, I'm in for at least half of the adventures.


----------

